#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  > Строим храмы и ступы >  > > >  >  >  Строительные каноны

## Раджедан

Волею судеб сейчас занимаюсь проектированием и одновременно строительством буддийского монастыря в тибетско-монгольском стиле. В наших библиотеках наиболее информативными книгами по этой теме оказались диссертация Ткачева В.Н. по монгольской архитектуре, книги Позднеева А.М. по планировке древнемонгольских городов, Майдара и тд. И все-таки катастрофически нехватает информации как в области идеологии, так и в области конструкций. 
  Отзовитесь, кто может помочь любой информацией по строительным канонам, правилам планировки буддийских монастырей, по конструкциям монгольских и тибетских буддийских сооружений, по философским обоснованиям и концепциям, по символике цвета, орнамента, конструктивных элементов. Может подскажете где и какие книги посмотреть, с кем можно пообщаться?. Необходимо, как воздух.

----------

Chhyu Dorje (04.10.2015), Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2015)

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

Поскольку в Калмыкии сейчас идёт возрождение буддизма, строятся буддийские храмы, то я думаю можно обратиться к ним

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (04.10.2015)

----------


## Раджедан

Спасибо! Попробую. И ссылки там интересные. Мне подсказали еще вариант - выйти на реставрационные мастерские при министерстве культуры Монголии. Знаю точно, что информации по буддийским монастырям у них очень много (также как и самих монастырей 17-20го веков на территории их страны). Одна беда - они или ничего не публикуют, или делают это на монгольском языке. Но буду пробовать. Еще есть вариант обратиться к Мастерам недавно построенного буддийского центра в Лераплине (Франция, www.lerabling.org). Знаю, что строительство главного храма там велось с соблюдением всех ритуалов и канонов под руководством Мастеров самого высокого уровня. Еще раз спасибо!

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> Волею судеб сейчас занимаюсь проектированием и одновременно строительством буддийского монастыря в тибетско-монгольском стиле. ...


Если не секрет, то где строить будете? Неужели в Москве?

----------


## Раджедан

нет, ну какой может быть в Москве монастырь! Это в Туве.

----------


## Djampel Tharchin

> нет, ну какой может быть в Москве монастырь! Это в Туве.


- А жаль.

----------


## Майя П

Видела книгу, очень толстую по строительству ступ.

----------


## Гелег

ИМХО, помимо чертежей нужны мастера. Например сделать деревянную крышу с загнутыми краями. В Бурятии такие мастера есть.

----------


## Майя П

Строим ступу посвященную Будде медицины, для всех страждущих и для врачей. Идея - Цван-лама, он и его брат Дондок-лама построил много ступ. Моя ступа будет необычной, с подсветкой, кто-нибудь знает где можно заказать стеклянные или пластиковые формы? гусь-хрустальный - печи закрыты до июня, дальше не известно когда откроется. Если есть какая-либо информация, Плиз!!!
А в книге меня поразили именно чертежи и внутреннее содержание.

----------


## Prepodobny

Дорогие друзья,

Рады сообщить вам об открытии 7 июня этого года, первой на Украине традиционной буддийской ступы. 
Ступа начала строится в мае сего года, заказывались формы, Составные части отливались из бетона и привозились на участок для дальнейшей сборки. 
Сборка закладывание реликвий и освящение проводились с 1 по 7 июня на острове Хортица (Запорожье), в строгом соответствии с тибетским каноном. В неё были заложены все необходимые священные субстанции, включая святую самопроявившуюся реликвию Рингсел, которая появилась внутри Великой ступы Сваямбху, Катманду. и много других реликвий, которые были поднесены многими йогинами из разных традиций. Ступа строилась с благословения преподобного Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче и Его Святейшества Чатрала Ринпоче, Чогьял Намкай Норбу Ринпоче, под руководством Ламы Сонама Дордже. По нашему приглашению на место строительства с 1 по 7 июня и ранее приехали все желающие и приняли участие в сборке и освящении ступы, а также в ретрите по накоплению заслуг, который проходил на острове Хортица, прямо около ступы. Ретрит рассматривался как неотъемлемая часть возведения ступы и возможность накопить невероятное количество заслуги. Как сказал сам Будда Шакьямуни, строительство ступы – это одно из пяти деяний, которые приносят максимальную заслугу в этом мире. Ступа является репрезентацией просветлённого ума Будды.

Письмо от Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче, настоятеля монастыря «Ка-Ньинг Шедруб Линг» (Боднатх, Катманду, Непал)

«Я рад поздравить украинскую сангху с их заслуживающими особое восхищение усилиями по строительству первой буддийской ступы на Украине. Это действительно замечательное событие!

Создание ступы, которая является символом просветлённого ума всех Будд, оказывает очень глубокое положительное влияние на мир и его обитателей. Ступа содержит сотни тысяч молитв, мантр, драгоценных пилюль и священных реликвий реализованных мастеров и обладает силой приносить мир, счастье и процветание в данной местности, помогать чувствующим существам и вести их к освобождению.

Польза от строительства ступы неизмерима. Практикующие, участвующие в строительстве ступы, а также все, кто спонсирует её создание, кто делает подношение ступе, кто выказывает уважение ступе и совершает обхождение вокруг неё, кто простирается перед ступой, думает о ступе или просто видит ступу, накапливают огромную заслугу, очищают последствия бесчисленных разрушительных поступков, совершённых в этой и предыдущих жизнях, и таким образом вступают на путь к просветлению. Даже на тех, кто просто услышит слово «ступа», прольётся дождь благословений.

Я всем сердцем радуюсь и молюсь, чтобы благодаря этой ступе учение Владыки Будды распространилось на Украине, чтобы в этой выдающейся стране появились реализованные практикующие, а также множество новых ступ.

С любовью и благословениями,
Тулку Чокьи Ньима Ринпоче»

Ретрит проводил Лама Сонам Дордже. Размещались участники ритрита в палаточном городке прямо возле ступы и на ближайшей базе отдыха АО "Запорожсталь".

В освящении ступы так же принимали участие монахи и послушники из ордена Ниппондзан Мёходзи (УЧИТЕЛЬ ДЗЮНСЭЙ ТЭРАСАВА-СЁНИН). 

Уже после строительства, ступа чудесным образом была благославлена 17-ым Кармапой.
http://vkontakte.ru/photo32558138_132612087
- фото по которому происходило благославление.


По всем вопросам можно обращаться к руководителю буддийской общины Виктору
+38(093)356-18-99, +38(095)4419401
prepodobny@optima.com.ua

обсуждение на форуме 

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....F0%EE%E6%FC%E5

http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....F0%EE%E6%FC%E5

Огромное спасибо 
- всем членам запорожской общины, участвовавшим в подготовке ритрита, благоустройстве территории, регистрации и встрече приезжающих и др.,
- Данилу и его помощникам, изготавливавшим ЦА-ЦА.
- архитектору Сергею, сделавшему проект ступы, 
- Игорю (СПАС) и его команде, изготавливавшей формы и помогавшей монтажу ступы на всех этапах, 
- скульпторам Алексею и Андрею и двум Викторам, которые изготавливали формы высокой сложности, 
- Андрею и Свете Молодцовым, изготовившим железобетонные конструкции, 
- Саше, Андрею и Борису - членам запорожской общины, помогавшим изготавливать арматуру и форму,
- команде йогинов из разных традиций и городов выполнявших земельные и другие работы, откликавшихся на все другие просьбы,
- Галине, Алине и Ирине, готовившим пищу на всех членов ритрита, Оксане с Леной, закупавшим продукты.
- Юре, обеспечивавшему транспортную поддержку,
- Ане, замечательной художнице и её команде, помогающей в росписи ступы,
- меценату, обеспечившему материальную поддержку,
- и конечно Ламе Сонам Дордже (Ламе Олегу) без которого это строительство было бы не возможным

и всем тем, кто принимал участие в ретрите и строительстве ступы, оказал материальную или моральную поддержку, или просто сорадовался возведению ступы, накопившим и предоставившим возможность накопить великую заслугу на благо всех живых существ.

----------

Forsh (19.08.2009), Марица (07.07.2009)

----------


## Prepodobny

В настоящее время вокруг ступы выкладываются из экологически чистого песчаника дорожки для протираний и коры.
Планируется установить по периметру подставки для благовоний, свечей и др. подношений и молитвенных барабанов.
У кого есть фото образцов или вариантов, помогите. Заслуга будет не измерима.

Если есть навыки опыт или схемы, чертежи или описание изготовления молитвенных барабанов, пожалуйста сообщите или бросьте ссылку! Будем очень благодарны.

----------


## Сергей Романенко

вот современный вариант молитвенных барабанов (prayer wheel), желаю удачи  :Smilie: 

http://www.earthsanctuary.org/pdf/Pr...%2011-9-06.pdf
http://www.earthsanctuary.org/pdf/Pr...ochure_New.pdf
http://www.earthsanctuary.org/pdf/Us...yer_Wheels.pdf
http://www.sakya.org/PrayerWheelarticle.pdf

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (08.07.2009)

----------


## Майк

Занятная концепция, хотя и небесспорная, как мне кажется.
Улыбнула фраза:




> The Tibet-Tech prayer wheels represent a new and powerful spiritual *anecdote* to war, suffering, and negativity.


 :Smilie:

----------


## Сергей Романенко

Да, у этой концепции есть недостаток, через определенное кол-во лет информация с компакт дисков читаться уже не будет, хотя все непостоянно. Но документ подготовлен буддисткой ассоциацией и на шутку это не похоже. Интересно узнать мнение разных тибетских Лам действительно ли будет "работать" такой подход к делу и лучше ли он предыдущих, когда мантры писали на бумаге.

----------


## Артем Тараненко

Ступостроителям http://rangrig.dru.ru/doc/Dharmakaya%20Stupa.pdf

----------

Александр Владленович Белоусов (09.08.2009)

----------


## Николас

Почему 99% ссылок выдают *error*?  Не только в этой теме, а на всем форуме? or: This webpage is not available...  Цензура?

----------


## Chhyu Dorje

Тема старая, но во время работы над Изобр.ис. попались вот такие книги на английском "Монгольская архитектура", может кому интересно будет https://yadi.sk/i/T70O9afljWYiY и https://yadi.sk/i/ZCL1o8JvjWYoy

----------

Гошка (07.10.2015)

----------

